# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam kenal dari waru - sidoarjo

## yayak

halo semua nya.,salam kenal om, bapak, dan mas - mas skalian..
saya yayak dari surabaya.. mohon arahan bimbingan nya..

----------


## david_pupu

salam kenal om welcome to kois

----------


## showa

selamat datang om Yayak, penggemar surabaya banyak sekali loh om..............silahkan di liat liat kawan surabayanya semoga dapat membuat om tambah nyaman dalam memelihara ikan koi nya.

pasti kawan kawan surabaya akan senang sekali mendapatkan kawan baru nya.

----------

